# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the month of December 2004

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Task for this month:

Get picked up hitch-hiking

----------


## nina

oooo hopefully by a hot dude in a convertible. we will see  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *oooo hopefully by a hot dude in a convertible. we will see*



O_o   Or a Limo?

Sad thing was, I was lucid twice last night and didn't even remember to try=(

----------


## Placebo

I just have to get this one right... those damn ducks   :Mad:

----------


## Xisdence

Actually that might be harder than it sounds, don't think ill be able to manifest a car to get picked up, unless the dream scenario already has cars in it.

Hope a playmate is driving  ::D:

----------


## Damascus

There has to be a change for it in Xmas, just to make it extra special.

Maybe, beat up santa clause or something? just a thought.

----------


## Amethyst Star

For those of us who didn't get last month's task, what if we had a duck driving the car when we get picked up and then we can catch him.  Would we get extra points for this month?

-Amé

----------


## Seeker

A duck driving a car!  That would really be something!

----------


## Placebo

Would gecko-ducks still qualify then?   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Regalecus

This one sounds easier...
with the added bonus of an adventure begginer, i mean, who knows what could happen? maybe the driver was a wrestler, and invites ypou to wrestling school to ... hum.. wrestle?
yeah, i'll try it hard, though im on a dry spell...  ::cry::

----------


## whoeverwearevox

I kept having Lds and forgetting about the Duck last month. THIS MONTH IS GONNA BE DIFFERENT THOUGH!!!! I'M GONNA GET PICKED UP!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HERE I GO!!!!!!!!!!!


Vox  ::fro::

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-lucidnina
> 			
> 		
> ...



I just got that joke.  ::lol::  I'm slow. And it would have to be a hummer limo.   ::D:

----------


## nina

Welp I just had a marathon LD nap. Toooo many to remember. Most of them get forgotten. I remember trying to hitch-hike but the only time I actually succeeded was when I found myself on a super busy downtown street (looked like chicago) and I thought, eh hell with it, might as well give it a shot so I stuck out my thumb. However I had to dodge traffic like crazy, nearly got hit, kept running into people, and all these Taxis kept pulling over to pick me up and I'd be like..."no, no, damnit I'm hitch-hiking!" I figured "hailing a cab" wouldn't count. Guess it doesn't work too well in the city. Hmm, I'll have to try again soon.   ::?:

----------


## Xisdence

You have Seeker limo??

hmmm getting run over is a risk, but hey if the person picking you up happens to bea wearing very little, then maybe a grill in the side of your legs isn't so bad  :wink2:

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Xisdence_
> *hmmm getting run over is a risk, but hey if the person picking you up happens to bea wearing very little, then maybe a grill in the side of your legs isn't so bad*



If they were just wearing some blue silky boxers with colorful reef fish all over them...that would be cool.

----------


## Xisdence

> _Originally posted by lucidnina+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lucidnina)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Xisdence
> 			
> 		
> ...



hey i think ive got some like that  :wink2: 

actually the person driving has to be wearing a victoria secret piece, white and gorgous..then take it off..mmm *dribbles*

so who has done the task??

----------


## whoeverwearevox

How do you keep the task in mind when you're in the LD? It always seems to slip my mind. untill i'm done with the dream and everythings blacking out. I'm getting frustrated.

Vox  ::fro::

----------


## Seeker

I've not had an LD this month yet, maybe tonight though since it is Sunday and I can sleep in!  ::D:

----------


## Regalecus

Last night i asked an F-16 pilot if he could take me for a ride and he did! The whole dream turned into a crazy anime thing with an apocalypse going on and blackbelts holding breaking buildings

does this counts?

----------


## Seeker

Close enough!  I didn't say it had to be an auto!  Congrats!  I'm still working on it.

----------


## Haz

Well it's the weekends, hopefully a chance to get an LD and do this task  :smiley: 

~Haz   ::mrgreen::

----------


## TygrHawk

Well, I had my longest LD yet last night, and at least I remembered that I wanted to get picked up hitchhiking.  However my dream control was not at its peak, and for some reason I was unable to get close to any roads with traffic.  The closest I came was some sort of assembly line with car after car rolling down a ramp.  Unfortunately, the ramp ended with the cars dropping off into some huge pit, so I decided not to try to get in one -- I don't know if anyone was driving them or not.

----------


## rolfie

Yesterday i went to bed 11.00. Then i made a short version of the mild by relaxing, paralizing myself, for a minute and think about LD and that stuff you should. Then i got tired and just went to sleep. In my first dream i was in my school and found out directly that it was a dream... i flew around and had some fun. I used the spinning technique often so that i shouldn't wake up. 
Then in my next dream i was in a city, called västervik, it was summer and hot. I walked around and knew it was a dream allready when i came there. I came to a street and remembered that the mont's task was to get picked up hitch-hiking. So i used my brainforce, concius, and created some cars that where driving up the street and told them to stay by me with the brain. But they didn't want to let me in. 
Suddenly i was in london and created some limusines, i still knew the task, and hoppped in. Then the car started to rush and i lost my conciusness. I made it... The peciuliar thing is that i rembered all the three dreams very well and was concius in all of them... Thanks to the spinning teknik i was able to remain in the scenario without starting to "sleep" again.. fun experience. Thanks for this site... I have only been here for 1 week and already improoved and have lucid dreams every night. I am a naturell lucid...

----------


## Seeker

Congrats Rolfie!

I know there is at least one other that finished the task, please repost...

----------


## Seeker

I had a nice long posting here of my adventure.

Anyway condensed version:

Maroon Park Avenue, five guys inside.  Caused it to wreck because I had other things I wanted to do.

----------


## luckegrlGC

I had just startedf as a new user, and because of certain situations, completed the challenge. But now, my hitch-hiker title is gone, because i just joined a few days ago and my account was deleted.

I got stuck in the middle of a crowded highway, so i decided to try the challenge. I did it, but the guy who picked me up was the guy who wants to kill me no matter what i do because i didn't want to help him do whatever it was he wanted to do. I just know he's evil so i didn't help.

I hate it that he appears no matter what i do.
Even if he killed me last night, i think he killed himself as well, but he came back later last night anyways! now that's not fair that he can revive himself, i was hoping i got rid of him for good.

Oh yeah, can i have my special title back please?

----------


## theWORDbecameFLESH

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> I know there is at least one other that finished the task, please repost...*



That would be me...  I'm in the same boat.  I lost my mere 12 posts and my Lucid Hitchiker title.  ::cry::  



If at first you don't succeed...skydiving isn't for you  ::shock::

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

this is a sweet idea seeker

----------


## Seeker

That's right!  Now I think we are caught up.  Not too many days left for people to complete the task....

I'm still trying to work on one for January.  I wanted to do something seasonal, but we have some people who are in the middle of summer right now.

----------


## Haz

How about blow up school? Or pilot an aircraft, or shrink or grow. Just a few things from the top of my head.

----------


## theWORDbecameFLESH

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> I'm still trying to work on one for January. *I wanted to do something seasonal, but we have some people who are in the middle of summer right now.*



How about stealing Santa's sleigh for seasonal...  ::idea::  
or just climb the side of a building or jump out of a plane... would be kinda fun too.




Then on the other hand...   You have different fingers   ::?:

----------


## rolfie

what about living in a game, like starcraft or warcraft...

----------


## Universal Mind

Getting picked up hitch hiking... Excellent challenge.  That gives me an idea.  I want to have a conversation with the person driving.  I want him/her to discuss the fact that that he doesn't actually exist.  I have been trying for a few months (on and off... I've been too much of a slacker with this stuff lately.) to ride in a car and look out the window and think in a lucid dream.  Just looking around and philosophizing in a lucid dream would be a major trip.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Universal Mind_
> *... *I want to have a conversation with the person driving. *I want him/her to discuss the fact that that he doesn't actually exist. *....*



Hehe!  How much you want to bet they pull over to the side of the road and kick you out?  Dream characters are sometimes a lttle touchy on that subject  :smiley:

----------


## whoeverwearevox

How much ya wanna bet they dont even pull over? 

haha

Vox  ::fro::

----------


## Amethyst Star

Possible tasks: Drink eggnog (or other festive drink); watch fireworks; give a present; sing a carol to someone you know; make a snowman

There are others, but those are just a few ideas.

-Amé

----------


## Placebo

If I get it right tonight (31 Dec), does it still count? Technically, it could have been in the morning  :tongue2: 
Please answer in the next 5 hours  ::D:

----------


## Kaniaz

Let's say, yes it does, just by the cat's whiskers.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaniaz

hey, look at the time of my post compared to placebos...isn't that impossible?

----------


## whoeverwearevox

Placebo's post was in the AM, yours was in the PM

Vox  ::fro::

----------


## Kaniaz

oh yeah. i have the AM/PM thing off. My bad.  :tongue2:

----------


## Placebo

In other words, you posted too late  :tongue2: 
I didn't have an LD anyway, so no worries  ::cry:: 

This Mendez effect seems to have a flaw. Will discuss it on that thread...

----------

